# Nocking Point for Barebow



## hydnawaab (Apr 19, 2019)

How to select a nocking point for a barebow. Thank you


----------



## Gaspert (May 9, 2018)

Same as olympic recurve. Start by tying a nockpoint ~5mm above the arrow rest. Then do some bareshaft tuning to check the position. 

If your bareshafts land higher than your fletched arrows, your nockpoint is too low and you'll need to move it. And the opposite is true if the bareshafts land lower than the fletched arrows.


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

If you use bubble levels...Level the string, then level a arrow so the arrow points down and cuts the rear line of the bubble level in half. This is a good starting point.


----------



## hydnawaab (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank you. So, looks like though there is a good starting point of about 1/4 inch above the centerline, there is also trial and error involved.


----------



## hydnawaab (Apr 19, 2019)

Not sure what a bubble level is. Will look it up. Thank you


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

hydnawaab said:


> Not sure what a bubble level is. Will look it up. Thank you




Bubble level or also called string level. Bubble is balanced on the arrow tube. Riser must be held vertical. When the riser is held vertical, if the bubble is centered between the lines, the arrow is dead horizontal. Since you don't work with levels, use a piece of printer paper. The corners of printer paper are exactly 90 degrees. Set your nock point so the angle between arrow tube and the bowstring is exactly 90 degrees. WHEN you have the arrow nock at 90 degrees to the bowstring (use a spring clamp), then, lift the arrow nock 1/4-inch higher.



Bottom of arrow nock is held in position with some Scotch tape. Top of nock is locked in position with the spring clamp. Move the spring clamp up 1/4-inch, and then, slide the arrow nock to touch spring clamp. install nock point above the arrow nock.


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## hydnawaab (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank you. This was very helpful.


----------



## hydnawaab (Apr 19, 2019)

nuts&bolts said:


> Bubble level or also called string level. Bubble is balanced on the arrow tube. Riser must be held vertical. When the riser is held vertical, if the bubble is centered between the lines, the arrow is dead horizontal. Since you don't work with levels, use a piece of printer paper. The corners of printer paper are exactly 90 degrees. Set your nock point so the angle between arrow tube and the bowstring is exactly 90 degrees. WHEN you have the arrow nock at 90 degrees to the bowstring (use a spring clamp), then, lift the arrow nock 1/4-inch higher.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom of arrow nock is held in position with some Scotch tape. Top of nock is locked in position with the spring clamp. Move the spring clamp up 1/4-inch, and then, slide the arrow nock to touch spring clamp. install nock point above the arrow nock.


Thank you. The pics helped a lot. Appreciate it.


----------

